# Repairs/Additions to California Costumes Ani-motion Masks



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

If anyone has altered the jaw on their mask to make it more flexible, please post. The jaw on my Ape mask is somewhat stiff, probably due to the way the foam was glued to the plastic jaw pieces, and I have read this is something others but not all have experienced too. Not sure if my mask will be used as a prop mask or worn by an actor. If the later, it would be nice to get more movement.


BTW while on the subject of ani motion Apes/Gorilla masks, thought this website on old fashioned movie gorilla masks mechanics was worth sharing:

Hollywood Gorilla Men: The Persona Page: A Gorilla Suit Mystery


And here's the link to the Main web page of Hollywood Gorilla Men. Great reading material when you have a chance to relax from Halloween. The website won the Bob Burns Kogar Award. Sure some of you will remember Bob Burns and wife's home halloween haunts if you lived in southern California and had a chance to Trick or Treat in his neighborhood! Can you imagine wearing one of the ape mask mechanical armatures pictured on a wooden head form near the bottom of the main page?!? California Costumes' Ape Ani motion Mask might not be perfect but sure bet it's more comfortable.


----------

